# Stop dropping it



## cristóbal

Aquí estoy intentando traducir mis pensamientos... 

Entré en el edificio y cogí mi llave de la cestilla ahí en el mostrador (o mejor, intenté coger la llave) cuando la portera me preguntó si la tenía pero ya que se me cayó no podía ver el número y sabía que en inglés habría dicho "If I could stop dropping it I might..." pero me resulta difícil traducir esto al español porque suena raro (al menos a mí me suena raro...)

Esto es lo que tengo: "Quizá si podría dejar de dejarla caer..."  Pero esa repetición... no sé... (además de ser difícil de decir)

¿Qué me decís?

PD, por cierto, en mi penúltima "frasita" frasecita "además de ser difícil decir" ... ¿Falta un 'de' entre difícil y decir?  Es que de repente me surge esa duda, no sé por qué.


----------



## weird

Hola Cristóbal.    

No estoy segura si entiendo lo que quieres   

Yo diría:  Quizá si hubiese podido evitar que se cayera...  

Respecto a tu frasecita.  Yo diría:  además de ser difícil de decir.

Saludos.-  (no sé si te sirve de algo   )


----------



## belén

Uy, Chris, te levantaste profundo hoy!

A ver...mi intento

Si pudiera pararla mientras cae...

Si pudiera detener su caída...

Pero bueno...reconozco que la frase, fácil.. no es!!


----------



## cristóbal

Gracias a las dos,
Lo que importa mucho es que la frase no suene muy técnica... O no la voy a usar. Porque para mí sería un intento de hacerle reírse a la portera y burlarme de mí mismo. 
O sea, ¿qué dirías si estuvieras en mi lugar?


----------



## belén

Aquí cuando algo se cae decimos "uy, está vivo"


----------



## cristóbal

weird said:
			
		

> Hola Cristóbal.
> 
> No estoy segura si entiendo lo que quieres
> 
> Yo diría:  Quizá si hubiese podido evitar que se cayera...
> 
> Respecto a tu frasecita.  Yo diría:  además de ser difícil de decir.
> 
> Saludos.-  (no sé si te sirve de algo   )



Weird, gracias por la corrección y el consejo...

A ver, parece que debo de volver a practicar los diminutivos.


----------



## weird

De forma coloquial...

Señora portera,  sin querer se me ha caido la llave y no he podido ver el número...


----------



## cristóbal

belen said:
			
		

> Aquí cuando algo se cae decimos "uy, está vivo"



Pues, perfecto.   Gracias.

O... ¿Qué te parece: "Si no se me vuelve a caer..."?


----------



## Consuelo

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Aquí estoy intentando traducir mis pensamientos...
> 
> Entré en el edificio y cogí mi llave de la cestilla ahí en el mostrador (o mejor, intenté coger la llave) cuando la portera me preguntó si la tenía pero ya que se me cayó no podía ver el número y sabía que en inglés habría dicho "If I could stop dropping it I might..." pero me resulta difícil traducir esto al español porque suena raro (al menos a mí me suena raro...)
> 
> Esto es lo que tengo: "Quizá si podría dejar de dejarla caer..." Pero esa repetición... no sé... (además de ser difícil decir)
> 
> ¿Qué me decís?
> 
> PD, por cierto, en mi penúltima "frasita" "además de ser difícil decir" ... ¿Falta un 'de' entre difícil y decir? Es que de repente me surge esa duda, no sé por qué.


don`t worry we´re not mercyful....
ja jajajajajajajajajajajajejejijijojojuju(evil laught)
creo que seria "Si no se me cayera siempre"
o " si no la dejase caer todo el tiempo"
claro que es bien relativo porque eso suena mas a lo que dirias si te sucediera siempre...
i wonder if i`m right


----------



## belén

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pues, perfecto.   Gracias.
> 
> O... ¿Qué te parece: "Si no se me vuelve a caer..."?




También está perfecta esa frase. 

Happy Sat!!


----------



## Consuelo

belen said:
			
		

> Aquí cuando algo se cae decimos "uy, está vivo"


si y si hace mucho ruido al caer "se m e cayo una pestaña"


----------



## Consuelo

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Gracias a las dos,
> Lo que importa mucho es que la frase no suene muy técnica... O no la voy a usar. Porque para mí sería un intento de  *hacerle reírse* a la portera y burlarme de mí mismo.
> O sea, ¿qué dirías si estuvieras en mi lugar?


sweetie :
es HACER REIR ala portera
HACERLA REIR (cuando no la nombras directamente)


----------



## cristóbal

gracias, consuelo!


----------



## cristóbal

Pero ahora tengo otra duda... es "hacerla reír" o "hacerle reír"????
¿Dirías "hacerlo reír" si te refirieras a un portero?


----------



## weird

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pero ahora tengo otra duda... es "hacerla reír" o "hacerle reír"????
> ¿Dirías "hacerlo reír" si te refirieras a un portero?



Hola, es muy complicado explicar esto.

HACERLA REIR    LAÍSMO
HACERLE REIR (A ELLA)   

El laísmo consiste en utilizar el pronombre LA, en lugar de LE, como complemento indirecto.

El complemento indirecto es la palabra que indica quién recibe el daño o provecho de la acción del verbo

Me gusta hacer reir a la portera (¿a quién me gusta hacer reir? a la portera, ese es el complemento indirecto)

Me gusta hacerle reir  (le :  complemento indirecto, a ella, a la portera)

HACERLO REIR   LOÍSMO
HACERLE REIR (A ÉL)   

El loísmo consiste en la utilizacion de LO en lugar del complemento indirecto LE

Como ejemplo sirve el mismo.

Saludos.-


----------



## cristóbal

Uyyyy... pero... ¿en qué lío me he metido?
¿Estás segurísima?  Me da igual sí o no, sólo lo quiero tener *CLARÍSIMO*.


----------



## weird

¡¡¡Creo que sí!!!   

Llevo desde que hiciste la pregunta consultando la RAE, la Gramática española, un foro de gramática española, el diccionario, recordando mis estudios básicos, consultando a mi marido (que por cierto es muy listo   ) ...

En fin   

Saludos


----------



## cristóbal

Gracias por tus esfuerzos, weird, son muy agradecidos.  
Es que un momento crees que has pillado el rollo de leísmo/loísmo/laísmo y de repente todo se vuelve turbio...


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Gracias a las dos,
> Lo que importa mucho es que la frase no suene muy técnica... O no la voy a usar. Porque para mí sería un intento de hacerle reírse a la portera y burlarme de mí mismo.
> O sea, ¿qué dirías si estuvieras en mi lugar?





Lo que realmente importa es que la frase no suene muy técnica... O no la voy a usar.  Porque para mí sería un intento (?) de hacer reír a la portera y burlarme de mi mismo (you are laughing at yourself or the woman is laughing at you?)


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Aquí estoy intentando traducir mis pensamientos...
> 
> Entré en el edificio y cogí mi llave de la cestilla ahí en el mostrador (o mejor, intenté coger la llave) cuando la portera me preguntó si la tenía pero como   ya se me había caído  ya que se me cayó  no podía ver el número y sabía que en inglés habría dicho "If I could stop dropping it I might..." pero me resulta difícil traducir esto al español porque suena raro (al menos a mí me suena raro...)
> 
> Esto es lo que tengo: "Quizá si podría dejar de dejarla caer..  ."  Pero esa repetición... no sé... (además de ser difícil de decir)
> 
> ¿Qué me decís?
> 
> PD, por cierto, en mi penúltima "frasita" frasecita "además de ser difícil decir" ... ¿Falta un 'de' entre difícil y decir?  Es que de repente me surge esa duda, no sé por qué.




_Quizás si pudiera evitar que se me caigan las  llaves

Quizás si puediera evitar que se me caigan las llaves siempre/constantemente_


"de" >> para usar "dejar" significando "stop some activity" you need "de" + infinitive

"de" >>> algo es difícil/fácil/posible/imposible/complicado *DE* hacer


----------



## cristóbal

Art, esto es lo que quería decir:

_Because for me it would be an attempt to make the porter laugh and to make fun of myself._

Ahora, traducí!  (¿es correcto "traducí" para "vos"?)


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Art, esto es lo que quería decir:
> 
> _Because for me it would be an attempt to make the porter laugh and to make fun of myself._
> 
> Ahora, traducí!  (¿es correcto "traducí" para "vos"?)




*Traducí * >>> co-rrreeeecccc-toooooooo!!!

_Porque para mí habría sido un intento de hacer reír a la portera y burlarse de mí_


----------



## lauranazario

Traducí....  ¿*Traducí*?

No es pasado, porque en pasado se dice "traduje"
No es imperativo, porque en imperativo se dice "¡Traduce!"
No es presente, porque en presente se dice "traducid"
¿Será un regionalismo? 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cristóbal

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Traducí....  ¿*Traducí*?
> 
> No es pasado, porque en pasado se dice "traduje"
> No es imperativo, porque en imperativo se dice "¡Traduce!"
> No es presente, porque en presente se dice "traducid"
> ¿Será un regionalismo?
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Sí, será un regionalismo.  Se llama el voseo.   
Esos argentinos, ¿Qué se puede hacer? :shrug:


----------



## belén

Sí, creo que en Argentina

Traducí vos
Traduzcan ustedes 

Es decir, imperativo.

Saluditos de la española más deforme del lugar!!! 

B


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Traducí * >>> co-rrreeeecccc-toooooooo!!!
> 
> _Porque para mí habría sido un intento de hacer reír a la portera y burlarse de mí_




Gracias, Art... y ¿por qué no sería "burlar*me* de mí"?


----------



## lauranazario

Claro, claro, Belén... no edité mi post antes de enviarlo... no quería decir "en presente" sino 'traducid' en imperativo otra vez. Pero es que suena taaaan extraño sin la "d" final. 

El voseo es sumamente paradójico... tratan a la gente de "vos" (asumo que para denotar cierto grado de respeto???) pero utilizan todos los verbos en segunda persona (de "Tú"). O sea, que lo de la supuesta formalidad/respeto ciertamente no lo es.

Siempre me pasa lo mismo con una amiga (no argentina) que tiene esa misma costumbre. Pero después de un rato su usanza se me hace familiar (aunque jamás la copiaría).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## belén

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Gracias, Art... y ¿por qué no sería "burlar*me* de mí"?



Burlarse de mi - la portera se ríe de mi

Burlarme de ella - yo me río de la portera

Burlarme de mi (mismo) - reirme de mi mismo - casi no se usa "burlarme de mi mismo, es más normal "reirme de mi mismo"


----------



## cristóbal

Gracias, Belén! 

entonces... "Quería reírme de mi mismo para hacerle reír a la portera."


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Sí, será un regionalismo.  Se llama el voseo.
> Esos argentinos, ¿Qué se puede hacer? :shrug:





Y.... querernos.... somos medio locos pero buenitos!!


----------



## Leopold

Por lo que tengo entendido el "vos" no expresa en absoluto un grado de respeto, es exactamente equivalente a "tú" (segunda persona singular) en el resto de países y además en la conjugación verbal tiene una forma especial para el presente de indicativo (cantás), el presente de subjuntivo (cantes/cantés), el preterito perfecto simple (cantaste/cantastes) y el imperativo (cantá).
En España hasta el s.XVII se usaba el "vos" como pronombre más común, para tratar a iguales; se usaba "vuestra merced" para tratamientos de respeto y se usaba "tú" para dirigirse a un subordinado o a un igual en confiaza. Posteriormente en España el sistema se redujo a "tú/usted", y el uso de "vos" sobrevive ahora en los países de Latinoamérica que ya sabes con la función que dije anteriormente. 
No sé por qué lo encuentras paradójico. 

Leo



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> Claro, claro, Belén... no edité mi post antes de enviarlo... no quería decir "en presente" sino 'traducid' en imperativo otra vez. Pero es que suena taaaan extraño sin la "d" final.
> 
> El voseo es sumamente paradójico... tratan a la gente de "vos" (asumo que para denotar cierto grado de respeto???) pero utilizan todos los verbos en segunda persona (de "Tú"). O sea, que lo de la supuesta formalidad/respeto ciertamente no lo es.
> 
> Siempre me pasa lo mismo con una amiga (no argentina) que tiene esa misma costumbre. Pero después de un rato su usanza se me hace familiar (aunque jamás la copiaría).
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


----------



## Artrella

*voseo* de Argentina,Uruguay, Nicaragua, Costa Rica y otras regiones latinoamericanas. ... 


*
VOSEO*
Se acepta el voseo.
El voseo, término que se aplica al empleo de vos para un solo destinatario, era una antigua fórmula que se utilizaba al dirigirse a personas merecedoras de gran respeto para diferenciarlas en el trato de las consideradas como inferiores o con las cuales se tenía mucha confianza. Este uso fue sustituido posteriormente por el de: usted, contracción de: vuestra merced. El VOS adquirió entonces un sabor arcaico en España y varios países de América pero se sigue usando con frecuencia en Argentina, Uruguay y varios países de América Central.

Se lo utiliza en la segunda persona del singular del Presente del Modo Indicativo y del Imperativo.  
 Ej.  cerrás, mové .

Formación del voseo:
a) en los verbos regulares e irregulares terminados en “ar” y “er”  se forma: 
      * en el Presente: suprimiendo la “i” de la 2ª persona del plural  
      * en el Imperativo: suprimiendo la “d” final de la misma persona.
Ejemplos:     Vosotros amáis, vos amás          Amad vosotros ,  amá vos
                      Vosotros bebéis,  vos bebés        Bebed vosotros,  bebé vos 

b) en los verbos regulares e irregulares terminados en “ir” se forma: 
     * en el Presente: igual que la 2ª persona del plural 
     * en el Imperativo: suprimiendo igual que los anteriores la “d” final de esa misma persona.
Ejemplos:    Vosotros vivís,  vos vivís               Vivid vosotros,   viví  vos

 Prueba de la “d”: Una forma práctica de comprobar que no nos estamos equivocando, es ver si a lo que queremos escribir le podríamos agregar una “d ” o reemplazar la “s” por una “d”, sin que pierda sentido la palabra. Un error común es confundir “cerrés” con “cerrás”; 
sólo en el segundo caso podemos reemplazar la “s” por “d”.
Excepción:    El voseo en el presente del verbo ir es:  vos vas y en el imperativo: andá vos. 

*Voseadores* : Como alternativa al tuteo, en muchos países latinoamericanos se emplea el voseo. De hecho, aunque muchas personas creen que el voseo se usa en pocos países, en realidad hay más países castellanohablantes que lo emplean que los que no. Los países voseadores incluyen: 
*Argentina -Bolivia -Colombia (zonas paisa y caleña) -Costa Rica -Ecuador -El Salvador -Honduras 
Guatemala -Nicaragua -Paraguay -Uruguay -Venezuela (Maracaibo) * Vos es el pronombre de segunda persona singular de confianza, alternativa al tú. Algunas personas confunden el pronombre vos con el pronombre vosotras/vosotros, que se usa frecuentemente en España. Sin embargo vosotras/vosotros es un pronombre plural, no singular. Es decir que vosotras/vosotros es el plural de vos, aunque irónicamente, no hay país donde se use la combinación vos>vosotros popularmente. En España, el singular de vosotras/vosotros es tú, mientras en Latinoamérica, al pluralizar vos, ilógicamente se usa ustedes.


----------



## Merche

Hola Art, 

Muy interesante la explicación que acabas de dar, pero lo que probablemente no sabrás tu es que en Andalucia como segunda persona del plural utilizamos "ustedes" y no suele indicar respeto como cuando usamos "usted" para la segunda persona del singular. 
¿Lo sabíais alguno de ustedes?


----------



## weird

Merche said:
			
		

> Hola Art,
> 
> Muy interesante la explicación que acabas de dar, pero lo que probablemente no sabrás tu es que en Andalucia como segunda persona del plural utilizamos "ustedes" y no suele indicar respeto como cuando usamos "usted" para la segunda persona del singular.
> ¿Lo sabíais alguno de ustedes?




  ja, ja, ja, ja   

¡es verdad, yo soy de Sevilla y se dice! 

¡¡¡aunque suena muy maaalll!!!    

¿ustedes sabéis que se ha acabado el pan?


----------



## Leopold

Merche said:
			
		

> Hola Art,
> 
> Muy interesante la explicación que acabas de dar, pero lo que probablemente no sabrás *tú* es que en Andalucía como segunda persona del plural utilizamos "ustedes" y no suele indicar respeto como cuando usamos "usted" para la segunda persona del singular.
> ¿Lo sabíais alguno de ustedes?



Sí, pero es algo característico de Andalucía occidental. En la parte oriental usamos "vosotros".
Por cierto Art, ¿de dónde has sacado esa información? ¿Podrías poner el enlace? Gracias.

Leo


----------



## belén

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Gracias, Belén!
> 
> entonces... "Quería reírme de mi mismo para hacerle reír a la portera."




Me vas a odiar...pero te sobre ese "le"


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Sí, pero es algo característico de Andalucía occidental. En la parte oriental usamos "vosotros".
> Por cierto Art, ¿de dónde has sacado esa información? ¿Podrías poner el enlace? Gracias.
> 
> Leo




Ahí va Leo!!  voseo


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ahí va Leo!!  voseo



Gracias de nuevo, Art.

Leo


----------



## cristóbal

belen said:
			
		

> Me vas a odiar...pero te sobre ese "le"



No, no no no, al contrario... te odiaría si no me lo dijeses. 

A ver... creo que es "te sobr*a*"  

jeje, gotcha back.


----------



## Chaucer

cristóbal said:
			
		

> "If I could stop dropping it I might..."
> "Quizá si podría dejar de dejarla caer..."de decir)



Sé que es un poco tardía mi aportación, sin embargo:

*Quizá si podría dejar de que se me caiga* [la llave]

¿o no suena normal?


----------



## belén

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Sé que es un poco tardía mi aportación, sin embargo:
> 
> *Quizás si podría dejar de que se me caiga* [la llave]
> 
> ¿o no suena normal?




No, no suena normal

dejar de que = dequeismo   

Quizás si  podría = pudiera   

Dejar de caerse algo (a mi)   = parar algo


----------



## Chaucer

belen said:
			
		

> No, no suena normal
> 
> dejar de que = dequeismo
> 
> Quizás si  podría = pudiera
> 
> Dejar de caerse algo (a mi)   = parar algo



Pero sin el *de*:

*Quizá si pudiera dejar que se me caiga*

resulta el contrario sentido. ¿O no es así?


----------



## belén

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Pero sin el *de*:
> 
> *Quizá si pudiera dejar que se me caiga*
> 
> resulta el contrario sentido. ¿O no es así?




dejar de que" no está bien dicho, puedes decir "dejar que" que es "permitir" o 
"dejar de" que es "parar"

Lo que pasa es que "dejar de _caerseme_ algo" no tiene ningún sentido, por eso te decía que "dejar de _caerseme_ algo" en está frase "stop something from dropping" es igual a "parar yo algo" -

Las cosas por si solas no pueden dejar de caerse, a no ser que algo o alguien las pare, ya sea el suelo o una mano que las coge al vuelo. 

Es complicado, pero espero comprendas por qué está mal dicho.

Saludos,

Be


Ps. Me equivoqué y sin querer antes en vez de "quote" tu mensaje, le pulsé al botón de "edit", pero en cuanto me di cuenta lo volví a dejar tal como estaba. Perdona.


----------



## Artrella

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Sé que es un poco tardía mi aportación, sin embargo:
> 
> *Quizá si podría dejar de que se me caiga* [la llave]
> 
> ¿o no suena normal?





Quizá si *pudiera*...

No suena normal para mí >>> dejar de que se me caiga >>>* evitar que se  me caiga es mucho más normal*


----------



## Chaucer

belen said:
			
		

> dejar de que" no está bien dicho, puedes decir "dejar que" que es "permitir" o
> "dejar de" que es "parar"
> 
> Lo que pasa es que "dejar de _caerseme_ algo" no tiene ningún sentido, por eso te decía que "dejar de _caerseme_ algo" en está frase "stop something from dropping" es igual a "parar yo algo" -
> 
> Las cosas por si solas no pueden dejar de caerse, a no ser que algo o alguien las pare, ya sea el suelo o una mano que las coge al vuelo.
> 
> Es complicado, pero espero comprendas por qué está mal dicho.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Be
> Ps. Me equivoqué y sin querer antes en vez de "quote" tu mensaje, le pulsé al botón de "edit", pero en cuanto me di cuenta lo volví a dejar tal como estaba. Perdona.



Gracias, apenas capto lo que me están explicando tú y Artrella. La frase "de que se me" es un trechito de palabras que suspenden en vez de avanzar el sentido de la oración. Por mí que también es señal que algo no está bien escrito. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Artrella

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Gracias, apenas capto lo que me están explicando tú y Artrella. Lo voy a estudiar. Gracias nuevamente.





Preguntá Chaucer! No te quedes con dudas... desde acá se hará lo que se pueda para que lo entiendas....


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Por lo que tengo entendido el "vos" no expresa en absoluto un grado de respeto, es exactamente equivalente a "tú" (segunda persona singular) en el resto de países y además en la conjugación verbal tiene una forma especial para el presente de indicativo (cantás), el presente de subjuntivo (cantes/cantés), el preterito perfecto simple (cantaste/cantastes) y el imperativo (cantá).
> En España hasta el s.XVII se usaba el "vos" como pronombre más común, para tratar a iguales; se usaba "vuestra merced" para tratamientos de respeto y se usaba "tú" para dirigirse a un subordinado o a un igual en confiaza. Posteriormente en España el sistema se redujo a "tú/usted", y el uso de "vos" sobrevive ahora en los países de Latinoamérica que ya sabes con la función que dije anteriormente.
> No sé por qué lo encuentras paradójico.
> 
> Leo



Lo encuentro paradójico porque asumo que el "vos" tendrá sus raíces en "vosotros", un vocablo que siempre he asociado a una forma de dirigirse a alguien (ya sea en singular o en plural) con un cierto grado de respeto diferente al que se le tiene a una persona a quien tuteas. Paradójico en el sentido en que usa el mismo verbo que usarías con una persona a quien se tutea. Sólo eso.... 

En lo personal tengo bastante experiencia con el "fenómeno" del voseo... aunque como dije anteriormente, es una tendencia que jamás copiaría --ni siquiera de mi entrañable amiga Vivián. 

Saludos,
LN


----------

